# New cat momma



## oddsauce (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I'm totally new at being a cat momma and will be doing some mad research on these forums.

My first experience with a cat was last month when I took in a 5-year old cat from a local rescue group. It was love at first purr, but she had some previously undiagnosed health issues and died within a month of coming home with me. 

Now I have a three-month old kitten who's got personality in spades! Looking forward to learning from everyone here.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Oddsauce!
I'm so sorry about your loss...
Very happy tho', that you decided to give another kitty a chance!
Pictures please!
Sharon


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Sorry about your loss.

Happy about your kitten!

Love your screen name!


----------



## oddsauce (Nov 16, 2015)

Sorry for the late reply. I was trying to figure out how to post photos on here. 

This is my new kitten, Lyra Belacqua. She's hilarious. She loves pouncing on her toys and stalking herself in the mirror to give herself a fright.

When she's not so terribly busy, she likes to curl up next to me and nap while I work. 









This other photo is of my cat Miracle. She was only 5 when she died. I was fostering her for a rescue organization but I considered her my own. Despite the fact that she was mostly blind, she was such an open and trusting soul. Miracle turned me into a cat person. :')








http://www.catforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Welcome to CF. I am so sorry about Miracle but at least she got some time in a loving enviroment before passing on. Her gift was to prepare you for Lyra. Both beautiful cats


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Well, they're both as cute as can be! Miracle did her job well, it seems.


----------



## Zelly (Nov 17, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## oddsauce (Nov 16, 2015)

Miracle was the perfect first cat. <3 She was very calm and gentle, always kneading and purring.

Lyra has only been with me for about a week. She's sloooowly getting comfortable. She slept on my bed the last two days, which made my heart melt of course. 

Thank you for the warm welcome, everyone! I look forward to learning from you. And Lyra sends her thanks for helping me be a good cat momma.


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Hello oddsauce! Glad you've found your way here, it's a great place, lots of great people and advice <3


----------



## oddsauce (Nov 16, 2015)

Thanks for letting me know about these forums, evince! Grateful for all the guidance I can get.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 27, 2014)

What beautiful cats. I know how hard it is losing one, especially when they have not been with you for very long. But you gave that sweet kitty a great last month and passed away knowing what it was to live in a nice home, with the love of a nice person. So, thank you for giving her that.

On a lighter note, I love that picture of Lyra! The mixture of blues and whites is beautiful.


----------



## oddsauce (Nov 16, 2015)

Thank you for the kind words Augustine! Miracle will always be a special cat. We were like two old ladies sitting in companionable silence (plus purring and cooing lol). A kindred spirit, for sure.

I like to joke that I took Lyra in because she matches my apartment hehe. <3


----------



## p885 (Nov 9, 2015)

All cats have a personality that is unique to them and they make you fall in love with them. I am glad that you have a new kitty and very sorry about the loss of your other cat.


----------



## oddsauce (Nov 16, 2015)

Thanks p885! Agree about personality. They sure do keep things interesting


----------

